# Worms



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi, I'm 20 weeks pregnant and think I have worms. My 6 year old has them and the children  have both been treated but the dr said I can't have the treatment because I'm pregnant. I'm now having symptoms itchy tickly bottom and it's awful. Is there anything I can take please? 
Lou. :-(


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lou,


Didn't realise you were expecting again. Congratulations! Sorry to hear about the infection though. Usually if one family member has them it is recommended to treat all members of family, otherwise re-infection can occur.


In pregnancy the first line treatment is scrupulous hygiene measures. Thoroughly scrub hands and nails after each bowel movement. Shower daily. Wear pyjamas at night and change and wash every day. If this doesn't work then drug treatment can be used, usually a course of mebendazole, as long as you are past first trimester. This would need to be prescribed by GP though. 


If they are unsure about prescribing for this they can seek advise from the UKTIS, based in Newcastle. Advise service open to all healthcare professionals to get specialist advise about prescribing in pregnancy.


I'd go back to GP if symptoms don't resolve and hygiene doesn't work as you will need to eradicate the infection to stop it spreading to the rest of the family. Hope you manage to get this sorted.


Maz x


----------



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks Maz, I've spent the last 10days frantically cleaning the house. I do wonder if that's how I've got them to be honest, knew I should have kept my mouth shut!   The girls were treated last week. I've only just started getting symptoms. It's so bleeding annoying though.... I have got a bottle of mebendazole could I use some of that or should I wait to see a dr? 
Lou.x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd check with your GP first before taking it


----------



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

Ok, I'll try and get an appointment tomorrow. Thanks Maz. 
  Lou.xx


----------



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

Well I spoke to a Dr and he's prescribed the one with senna and some other ingredient. He said the mebendazole was toxic and I can't have it. I haven't got this medication yet as I'm worried about exactly how the laxative is going to affect me. I don't  have a problem going to the toilet at the moment and I'm a bit worried a laxative will have too much of an effect on me....   What do you think? 
Lou.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lou,

Do you know exactly what medication they have prescribed. Sorry can't give any advice unless I know exactly what is in it. Had been hoping that your GP might at least have spoken with the drugs in pregnancy experts in Newcastle   Mebendazole should not be used in first trimester but can be used after that id necessary to treat threadworm infectionin pregnancy. Has to be prescribed by a Dr though. Do you have contact details for your local hospital/ EPU might be worth calling them to ask for specialist advice from there?

Maz x


----------



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi maz, the medication is piperazine 4g/senna 15.4 oral powder sachets. I don't want to speak too soon but i don't think I've had any symptoms for the last 24ish hours... 
Lou.x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lou,

Sorry I totally forgot to get back to you on this   Was off last week and just got busy doing lots!

I'm assuming that all is clear and you didn't need to resort to medication in the end? Just wanted to let you know that the piperizine and senna can be used in pregnancy if indicated. It isn't licensed for this and there isn't a great deal of data in use in pregnancy but as far as can be seen it shouldn't cause problems and can be prescribed if necessary.


----------

